# What is the prefered Canadian Income Tax guide for tax preparers?



## MDTaxes (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

This is my first post to this wonderful forum which I've been following for a while.

I have a question for tax professionals. What Canadian Income tax guide do you feels best explains annually the new tax laws and is easy to follow overall? I want to buy a guide as a refresher for myself and my employees. 

I know about the two standard guides: Preparing Your Income Tax Returns from Wolters Kluwer and EY’s Guide to Preparing Personal Tax Returns. Just wanted to know which one professionals prefered. 

Is there another guide out there I should know about? I also want to point out that my business is in Quebec so I need a guide that covers Quebec taxes.

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

KPMG has a very good tax handbook and it covers business and personal taxes. I don't think it shows you how to prepare your tax return.

http://www.kpmg.com/ca/en/services/tax/pages/tax-facts-2014-2015.aspx


----------



## TaxGuy (Apr 7, 2009)

The CCH guide is much better (Preparing Your Income Tax Returns). The E&Y guide is little more than a reprint of the CRA guides and low quality IHO.

If you are preparing, the T1/T2 advisor program is suggested. It's about $1300 per year but 100% worth the cost. Comes with the ITA, Canadian Tax Guide, Prpearint your Personal Income Tax Returns, Preparing Your Corporate tax Returns, Circulars and Rulings, Cases, and the GST/HST advisor.


----------



## VideoTaxJoe (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi MDTax,

For the higher level preparers, reviewers and planners I recommend David Sherman's "Practitioner's Income Tax Act". His editorial comments and practical tips/directions are great, however, the user requires a bit more knowledge about the Act in order to find what they are looking for (although the index is pretty good).

If you are looking for something more basic, that covers only the recent developments that a tax preparation firm would care about, you may want to check out our monthly newsletter or courses (videotax.com). Please accept my apologies for the completely biased and unabashed opinion! I'm just pretty proud to work with this group that also includes Hugh Neilson (the 2014 CPA Canada tax educator of year recipient!)


----------

